# free agents



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

so artest and ariza are off the board this offseason and supposedly the cavs are looking at anthony parker next. this confuses me, why wouldn't we try to get shawn marion first? marion's younger, can play power forward and still stretch the floor, gets a ton of boards. why is parker supposedly higher on the cavs priority list? am i missing something?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kleiza is an option they should consider.


----------

